# roman lakes marple



## rob willock (25 Jan 2013)

Hi guys I'm looking at taking a trip 2 Roman lakes. has anyone got any tips, good routes, parking ect.


----------



## Cubist (25 Jan 2013)

Great place by the looks of it. Here follow this link for route maps. Do me a favour, drop the £1 cover price in an honesty box or charity tin at the cafe when you drop in for a cuppa!!!

http://www.romanlakes.co.uk/images/MTBBook.pdf

Their main site says it all, free parking, looks very welcoming.
http://www.romanlakes.co.uk/amenitiespage.htm


----------



## tightwad (25 Jan 2013)

rob willock said:


> Hi guys I'm looking at taking a trip 2 Roman lakes. has anyone got any tips, good routes, parking ect.


 
http://www.justgoride.co.uk/Content/Routes/Viewer.aspx?id=1175

There's plenty of good routes up to the cross and onto hayfield. One above keeps you out of peak and not much ascent


----------



## rob willock (25 Jan 2013)

Cheers guys :-D


----------

